# Worst Song Ever - Gnesa Music



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Please poke my ears out...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If you turn the sound off it's still bad...there is not much that can make that worth listening to or watching again.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmm.... this sounds like someone asking if the milk smells spoiled...... I will pass!! lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, made it to :44...... ouch


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For my ears:


----------



## Jeosndhaks (Mar 29, 2012)

I made it all the way through, doctor says I'll have permanent Gnesiaitis, yes it's that bad.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

That is amazing in its terribleness!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez.


----------



## McLogan (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure which is worse. Someone actually spending time making and publishing a video of this, or even calling it a "Music" video.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"It takes all kinds man" Enjoy!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

_Thread should contain the warning 'NSFA'_


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Make it stop! :'(


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am on my 4th listen! Too amazing.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think Jake is taking some "mood enhancing" drugs! lol


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I love a trainwreck!

I put it on my facebook earlier...
38 comments
14 likes
8 shares
WOAH... also 40,000 more views in three hours!

Not bad! I think its a hit Aaron!

...hold on I have to give it another spin....


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG...I lasted a few seconds. Now THIS is what I call a good female singer. Gretyl is amazing!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, that Grytle chick sounds like a dude!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

She can really belt it out can't she







But I suspect that, like many Industrial Heavy Metal singers, the bass end of the vocals are considerably enhanced.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sorry but that is somewhat undesireable to my tender ears. I bet they had the auto tune on her voice too. Immagine hearing that in a live performance. Good God ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i swear to whatever god there may exist ! if i hear that song again , i will shoot whatever or whomever is playing it !















 
.
.
heres my contribution, first time i heard and saw this piece of manure ,i threw my slayer







 reign in blood cd at my tv  . . . . . 
.
.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ween, never could relate to the band, guess I wasn't drunk enough or young enough back in 92. Maybe weiners.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

okay, I'm just back from the pub and I only lasted 'till 1.42!! but with that said that subject title was "worst song ever" so that's gotta be the blind black guy's song ( sorry I can never remember his name) " You are the apple of my eye". jeez just typing it gives me the willies!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well, you all gotta admit- the only thing flat thing about her is her singing .







 its listenable on mute .


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Read where this made it to #18 in Austrailia in 92. Wha?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh... Since aaron posted this it has been seen 800,000 times... Was @ 60K.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has posted Rebecca Black yet


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted Rebecca Black yet


Ha, you know I was tempted to every time someone posted, but kept thinking Aaron,s video was really really horrible.. At least Rebecca,s vid you learn that the next day is Saturday and Sunday comes afterwards


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This chick s much worse than Rebecca. Rebecca isn't good. This chick is genuinely bad.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

****....I mean...I....uh....jeeze. Why would you do that? I want my 32 seconds back.


----------

